# Watching Too Cute and OMG



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

I want a Chow!! They are SO freakin' cute. I needa bigger house! lol


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

After 5 days at the dog show, I finally saw ONE!! and that was the winner waiting around for the best in show contest. In 5 days they had 3 Chows show up total. They are just not that common anymore. Probably because of all the breed restrictions and homeowners insurance refusing to let you have them anymore. Plus animal control telling everyone that they are the one dog that should be banned (my pet peeve!) 

If you get one, have a good vacuum cleaner!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

wder, I think you will be seeing lovely Chow Chow's coming back. They got popular around the same time as Shar Pei's and both breed have suffered. I was glad to see them disappear for a while because that is what happened with Collie's. When they were being ruined breeders started limiting litters and being much more careful on placements, and neutering and spaying. They have come back the stronger for it. I can wait to see some lovely and correct Chow Chow's again. I am glad you finally saw a few. Were they nice?


----------



## Dogstar (Jan 1, 2016)

Love Chows too! I found out that they are considered one the cutest dog breeds in the world. Chow puppies look like walking teddy bears, they are adorable!


----------



## DeborahJacobs (May 14, 2016)

Ueah. indeed they are awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Honedge (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, chow chow:grouphug: looking forward to the pics


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Honedge said:


> Oh, chow chow:grouphug: looking forward to the pics


This is a really old thread, I don't know that anyone will be posting pictures.


----------

